# Akuinnen's Artworks



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Since I just started up with drawing horses again, I thought I should make a journal to post updates. I love feedback so feel free to give any suggestions or critique. 

For some background, when I was a kid I always wanted to be an artist, and being a "horse crazy" girl, horses were one of the first things I tried to draw. I've never been lucky enough to own a horse, but I still love riding and they're still by far my favorite subject to draw. 

Here are a couple drawings from when I was 14



















and on to one of my more recent drawings when I was 18










I've gotten a little out of practice lately so posting a journal and looking through everyone else's beautiful work will hopefully keep me motivated to be more productive.  I'll be posting some pictures of my works in progress soon!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Boy, I have to say you definitely have talent there! 

Double, because you are not only able to capture the horses beautifully, but also people!
Can't wait to see more from you....


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow!
I just went and looked through your Album....

I love the way you are able to capture the beautiful sheen in the horses coats!
Really, really gorgeous stuff there!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you!  I usually look for a reference with lots of highlights and shadows so that's why my drawings come out that way. For some reason a lot of my drawings also end up being stallions facing to the right... I have no idea why, lol.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

That's funny, when I draw horses, or any animal, mine tend to always face to the left.....
Are you left handed by chance? (I'm right)


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

That's strange, lol, I'm right handed too. Although for some reason when I first started learning to draw horses I practiced with more facing right so I'm still a little better drawing horses facing right than left. XD


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, I guess that blows my theory out'a the water then.....


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

I guess it might just be what you get used to when you first start drawing? Or it could be partly from chance that I pick references that often face right. Oh well, lol.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Eh, either way you are very talented!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

XD Sorry about the random tangent, lol. I'd love to see some of your drawings sometime.


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Here are a few works in progress, the first one is a commission I'm working on and the rest were just for fun. 










Here's a sketch I made of an Arabian, I'm planning on shading it sometime but haven't gotten around to it yet. 










This is a drawing I started over winter break. The top of the neck is unfinished and there's a lot of work left to do on the background, but hopefully it will turn out. It will definitely be the most complicated background I've done for a drawing. 










This is my longest ongoing work in progress, it's almost 2 years old now. It's a digital painting, and although the horse (soon to be unicorn) wasn't much of a problem, the background has been extremely difficult. I have a bunch of references but none are quite what I'm picturing it to be and I'm having a hard time trying to make up what a whole forest, ground, and cliff should look like. I'd love any suggestions on this one.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, yes I saw that last one on another thread I think.... 
The third one looks really good, it will be awesome once you get it finished!

I wish I could get all the shading and detail you do. I just am not that good...
Maybe I will have to take some time to scan some of my stuff and get some advise from the resident Forum artists. :wink:

I find if I really "feel" the subject, my end result is so much better.
Are you the same way, or can you draw anything and have it be perfect?


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, just an off topic question.
What does your user name mean? Just curious....


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Oh, just an off topic question.
> What does your user name mean? Just curious....


It's a japanese name that I used for a really old character of mine. It's kind of a variation of Akushou, which was the name of one of my friend's characters. Akushou doesn't actually mean anything though, lol.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Ahhh, I see....
It is very unique! 
And of course your avatar pic is great!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, lol.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Akuinnen24 said:


>



This one is my favorite thus far out of your WIPs. The detail is subtle but very "informative" without being busy or relying entirely on shades. And as per usual your anatomy is superb! I'd really like to see the completed version of this piece; it's just splendid. ~<3


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Akuinnen,

As for my opinion on the digital piece; There's something about the placement of the horse and the moon. Look at the negative shape formed by the space around the horse'se belly and legs, and the moon. It is complicated and mirrors the shape of the horse so much , and is so bright that at first glance I have trouble sepereating it from the horse itself. Perhaps, if you moved the moon to the right a little? Or, you could make the shadows of the trees radiate back toward the viewer, as the would with the light source in that location. Or, give the trees a "silver lining" as the moon would brighten one edge ofthem.

Just ideas. I don't do digital art so I have no idea if I am saying to do somethign easy or hard. 

the pencil drawing is stunning! Very well done!


----------



## oconley (Feb 26, 2011)

Akuinnen24 said:


> Here are a few works in progress, the first one is a commission I'm working on and the rest were just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely move the moon behind the trees... that way the horse is the main focus  i LOOOVE IT!!!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Creampuff said:


> This one is my favorite thus far out of your WIPs. The detail is subtle but very "informative" without being busy or relying entirely on shades. And as per usual your anatomy is superb! I'd really like to see the completed version of this piece; it's just splendid. ~<3


Thank you!  It's definitely the most complicated background I've ever tried to do with graphite so hopefully it will turn out. I haven't worked on it since winter break but I might try finishing it over spring break this upcoming week.


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, tinylilly, I hadn't noticed that at all until you mentioned it. I just had the moon centered because it was kind of the standard place to put it but you're definitely right about it making it harder to see the horse. 



tinyliny said:


> Akuinnen,
> 
> As for my opinion on the digital piece; There's something about the placement of the horse and the moon. Look at the negative shape formed by the space around the horse'se belly and legs, and the moon. It is complicated and mirrors the shape of the horse so much , and is so bright that at first glance I have trouble sepereating it from the horse itself. Perhaps, if you moved the moon to the right a little? Or, you could make the shadows of the trees radiate back toward the viewer, as the would with the light source in that location. Or, give the trees a "silver lining" as the moon would brighten one edge ofthem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks! I'll try that. 



oconley said:


> Definitely move the moon behind the trees... that way the horse is the main focus  i LOOOVE IT!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Far out can you draw!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks PintoTess 

So I was going through my old paintings in my room and I finally got pictures taken of everything. Here are a some paintings that I did a couple years ago, they're not of horses but I thought it might be interesting to share them anyway. 

"A Splash of Color" 









Reba McEntire - 3 hour speed painting


















A painting I did for my parents of my siblings and myself from a photo taken in 2004, I'm the one in the middle, lol. And yep, I have a twin sister.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow you are so good! You leave my drawings in the dust


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been drawing horses for years, I think it just takes practice to get good at something so never give up!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Beautiful pieces! love "a splash of color" you're really talented.
Just curious, what media do you prefer to use?


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

whiskeynoo said:


> Beautiful pieces! love "a splash of color" you're really talented.
> Just curious, what media do you prefer to use?


Thank you  All of those were oil paint, which is probably my favorite media at the moment. It takes a long time to wait for them to dry, but I really like how much you can work with color and light. I think pastel and charcoal are pretty close runner-ups though.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Really love the girl at the beach with her back to the viewer.
Your talent runneth over!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love love love "Splash of Color"!!!!!!!! Gorgeous!!! You've got some serious talent!!!


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Really love the girl at the beach with her back to the viewer.
> Your talent runneth over!


Thats my favorite too..lovely art work!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  The one of the girl looking off into the distance is still kind of a work in progress but my sister thought it should be finished so I'm not sure if I should keep working on it or not.


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's my newest work in progress; I wanted to try drawing a horse with colored pencils so I'm using a reference that had a lot of color in it. I'm pretty rusty with colored pencils since I haven't worked with them in so long, but I think I'm starting to get the hang of it again. 

The reference picture:









Here's what I have so far. It's taking less time than I thought, but it will still probably be a while before it's finished. I'm planning on doing the background as well.


----------



## pinkswagger26 (Jul 15, 2011)

Great pictures, whish I could draw like that. I bought a book on drawing but planning on taking some local classes.


----------



## pinkswagger26 (Jul 15, 2011)

I want to learn how to draw horses so bad!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

pinkswagger26: Thanks, I think it just takes a lot of practice. That and I was also lucky enough to have some really good art teachers. That's good that you're taking some classes, good luck with your future drawings!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's a picture of a commission I'm working on, there's a lot of detail and cleaning up left to do on both the horse and background, but for now I've gotten the basic forms and colors down. I'd really appreciate any critique or suggestions.


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's another in-progress picture of the painting I'm working on. The head and neck are just about done.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think you have made the horse better looking than it is in reality. The neck on yours differs from the photo, but perhaps you did this on purpose. And I like the way you adjusted the front legs to make the horse more engaged and balanced.

Not really much to suggest because it is not finished. I guess just to say, don't overwork it because your style has a certain freshness to it that is easily ruined if you worry about making every line clean and perfect. I know, it's the artist's perennial dilemna; when is it finished? when to quit.

this is a very nice piece. the owner will be thrilled


----------



## CheshireKitty (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm right handed and my horses always tend to face to the left <3 These are amazing! I need to start practicing again. Keep up the good work and I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I think you have made the horse better looking than it is in reality. The neck on yours differs from the photo, but perhaps you did this on purpose. And I like the way you adjusted the front legs to make the horse more engaged and balanced.
> 
> Not really much to suggest because it is not finished. I guess just to say, don't overwork it because your style has a certain freshness to it that is easily ruined if you worry about making every line clean and perfect. I know, it's the artist's perennial dilemna; when is it finished? when to quit.
> 
> this is a very nice piece. the owner will be thrilled


Thank you for the suggestions, I hadn't thought about trying to keep it from getting overworked so I'll make sure to be more careful about that. 

I originally drew the pose off a blend of her reference pictures and I'm using a different one for the shading, so that's probably why the neck looks off. I wish I had just stuck to one picture though, it would have saved a lot of brain damage!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

CheshireKitty said:


> I'm right handed and my horses always tend to face to the left <3 These are amazing! I need to start practicing again. Keep up the good work and I can't wait to see more.


Thank you! Lol, mine always tend to face right. xD I'll definitely be posting more in-progress pictures as they get closer to being finished.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Akuinnen24 said:


> This is my longest ongoing work in progress, it's almost 2 years old now. It's a digital painting, and although the horse (soon to be unicorn) wasn't much of a problem, the background has been extremely difficult. I have a bunch of references but none are quite what I'm picturing it to be and I'm having a hard time trying to make up what a whole forest, ground, and cliff should look like. I'd love any suggestions on this one.


It's people like you that inspire me to draw again... Seriously, this image is flipping amazing! I love it, the whole thing would look pretty freaking awesome when finished, I like the trees, I really do, it all looks so good!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

TralissaAndalusians: Thank you so much! I haven't worked on it in ages, but I think I might give it a try now that I've gotten a lot more used to drawing with a tablet.


----------



## shelby957 (Aug 19, 2011)

this is nice really cool I LOVE IT


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

They look soooooo good !!! I love the coloured drawing of the chestnut you got the colour exactly right


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, I'm using a combination of around 5-7 colors for his coat, so I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow I didnt know it took that many colours! Well it has payed off cause it looks beautiful


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks  The only problem is that it's very time-consuming, so I hope I can get myself to actually finish it!


----------

